# Cycle Cafe??



## punkypossum (12 Aug 2008)

My friend is using this (http://www.cycle-cafe.net/forums/) to access CycleChat from work, but it appears the domain has expired? Just tried it myself and it doesn't appear to work for me either...Is there a way round it?


----------



## Shaun (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up - I've paid the bill, but it looks like they've overlooked the actual renewal.

Email send to tech support and hopefully we'll have it up and running again shortly.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (12 Aug 2008)

Do you need help paying the bills again this month Shaun?


----------



## Shaun (12 Aug 2008)

DNS has started to kick back in, so if you can't see it yet, you should be able to within the next few hours.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yenrod (12 Aug 2008)

Is Dom to issue a 'by-out' of the CC franchise 

Tune into Newsnight later for tha latest details !


----------



## domtyler (12 Aug 2008)

Cycle Chat is massive Yenners, I would need to assemble some kind of consortium, possibly with government backing to even consider such a proposition.


----------

